# Online design



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok my online designer is almost ready to launch. Can't wait to see how it goes. I went with melco online designer. Any feed back about them?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you have a link for us?


----------



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

Soon right now its not up yet but I do have very little other stuff up its www.fearlessfx.com just starting out (on the web) and seeing how it goes.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Your logo needs some serious revamping. Someone with bad eyes or a bad monitor would never be able to read 'custom graphics'

Just watch your font choice all together. If it looks too 'cartoony' then people won't take you seriously.

Beyond that, it looks like your site was build with something like webs.com.... While that could be all fine and dandy, I recommend really thinking about how far you want to take your business.


----------



## FearlessFX (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. It is a pretty basic set up. When my online designer is up and running I am going to have a complete make over mid next month


----------

